# how to improve your swing



## highspeedgolfsw (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi, I am a new poster here.

If this post is in the wrong section or the content is not allowed then please can it be removed.

The idea I am working on is a way to help golfers analyze their swing, but using high speed photography, then cutting the images onto a cd/dvd for you to look at home, with colleagues, with the club pro etc?

The equipment I use can take upto 500 frames a second and the whole process of taking the photos and transferring to a cd takes less than 2 minutes.

What I am looking for is feed back, as to if people would be prepared to pay for this service.

The cost would be about £35 or $55

If this post does break any rules then I am sorry, please delete


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

Why don't you just use a video camera? That's what most Teaching Professionals use.

Your service would have been really useful about 40 years ago.


----------



## highspeedgolfsw (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi BrianMcG,
Thank you for your feedback
Yes I tried using a video camera, and the results were ok, but the advantages of the high speed images is that you can freeze each frame and every frames, so you get a much clear picture.
This is an example of what it can look like

NikeGolf


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

> If this post does break any rules then I am sorry, please delete


No need for that.

Yes, I could use something like this. I've had my swing taped before, but even then, I could either watch it at full speed, or look at a few stills from predetermined positions in my swing, but nothing in between.

Tiger has a truly beautiful swing.


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

highspeedgolfsw said:


> Hi BrianMcG,
> Thank you for your feedback
> Yes I tried using a video camera, and the results were ok, but the advantages of the high speed images is that you can freeze each frame and every frames, so you get a much clear picture.
> This is an example of what it can look like
> ...


I see. I thought you were talking about having a bunch of photographs. 

We used a high speed video camera for our lessons. It works really well. 

I just am not sure how you would market this when many teaching pros have a system. You should ask, why would someone pay $55 to you when they could pay $55 to a teaching pro that has a good video camera?


----------



## highspeedgolfsw (Apr 11, 2007)

Once again thank you for the feedback

I am aiming at the smaller golf clubs and corporate days. also at the smaller clubs the pro is not always avaiable when you want them, so to be able show them your swing in slow motion could be of benfit, when you have your next lesson.


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

Then your next obstacle would be getting permission from the club pros to come to their course with your service. Many will feel you are stepping on their toes as they would be paying you instead of them.

I think you may have more success if you were to 'rent' or lease your equipment to the teaching pro and split the money. The pro is there to give instruction and you can run the equipment. Charge people $100 a pop and you could each take $50. I think more pros would be willing to let you use the facilities this way.

We did something similar to this when the Titleist Science Van came to our course (http://www.titleist.com/technology/launchmonitor.asp). We had people lined up like you wouldn't believe. You would have thought it was 1977 and we were showing Star Wars for the first time. Anyway, the folks at Titleist would do their thing, they would end up selling lots of drivers and we ended up booking lots of lessons. It was a good deal for everyone.


----------



## highspeedgolfsw (Apr 11, 2007)

part of my plan was to give a % of the sales to the club/pro


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

If your machine could work on 120+ MPH swing speeds..then yes, would pay for it. I have never found a camera that could give me satisfactory results.


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

300Yards said:


> If your machine could work on 120+ MPH swing speeds..then yes, would pay for it. I have never found a camera that could give me satisfactory results.



300, I think he is talking about something like the Swing Vision they have on CBS:

YouTube - Tiger Woods' Perfect Swing (SWING VISION)


----------



## highspeedgolfsw (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Brian McG . The camera I plan to use takes 500 frames a second compared to the fastest digital camera the Canon Eos 1dmark 3 which can take 10.5 frames a second.

It is also very portable and connect stright to a laptop

The one used in the nike advert could take upto 4,000 and is not portable.


----------

